# What's in my White's Tree Frog Setup (Picture Heavy)



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

What's in it









Jasmine Garland entwined between 1 small and 1 large exo terra jungle vines.









Bird's of Paradise.









Gloriosa









White orchid

Put it all together...


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

and you get a headache :lol2: very nice really lots of colour


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Where did you get all of those from!!! YOU MAKE ME JELOUS!!!:blush:


----------

